# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  صور ميكروسكوبية مدهشة لكائنات تحتل منازلنا لكننا لا نستطيع أن نراها

## الوسادة

توجد حولنا في كل شيء، لكننا لا نستطيع رؤيتها لأنها صغيرة جداً (لحسن الحظ!!)..
إنها الحشرات المنزلية التي تعيش في الخزانات, في المفروشات, في السجاد, تحت غطيان الأسِرّة!!..

لكن ماذا لو استطعنا النظر بمُكبّر يضاعف الصورة 150 مرة، فماذا سنرى؟!

إليكم الإجابة:




صورة عثة السجاد التي تتغذى على الفرو, الجلد, الشعر وغيرها من المستخرجات الحيوانية

التقط المصور ستيفن جوشمايزنر هذه الصور المدهشة باستخدام ميكروسكوب إلكتروني، لينقل لنا (كما يقول) جولة مصورة داخل منازلنا كما لم نشاهدها من قبل!!




عثة الخشب

يقول جوشمايزنر: “لا يستطيع الناس رؤية ما يحدث تحت فراش أسِرّتهم أو داخل خزاناتهم حتى يروا نتيجة ما يمكن أن تفعله هذه الحشرات فائقة الصغر!!”



النمل الأبيض الذي يتغذى على الخشب, الورق والسجاد

استخدم جوشمايزنر لالتقاط هذه الصور المدهشة الميكروسكوب الالكتروني الماسح SEM الذي يستخدم الإلكترونات بدلاً من الضوء في التقاط الصور.




عثة الطحين التي تنتشر في المطاحن وصوامع الحبوب والمطابخ وتتغذى على الحبوب

ينصح الخبراء بتنظيف المنازل والملابس دائماً وبصورة مستمرة مع طلاء الخشب بالورنيش لتقليل فرص وجود هذه الحشرات، وإن كان من المستحيل القضاء عليها تماماً (كما يقولون)!!




عثة الملابس التي تتغذى على القطن, الصوف, ,الحرير والفراء

كائنات مقززة صغيرة جداً لا ترى بالعين المجردة، لكنها قادرة على إحداث دمار كبير لكل شيء تعبث به في المنزل!!

----------


## rand yanal

إشي بخووووووووف عنجد ,, يعني انا بعرف إنه موجودين لكن مش هيك !! :Bl (21):  :Bl (21):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

وانا بعرف انهم بكل مكان ببيتنا
 والحمد لله اننا ما بنشوفهم بالعين

مناظرهم مرعبة  وتخيلت لو انهم كبار كيف راح تكون حياتنا  :8b3914fe8f: 

يسلمووووووووو وسادة على المعلومات  :Smile:

----------

